# 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty?



## borakid (Nov 29, 2002)

I just picked up a 2003 W8 wagon and love it so far. I've been doing some google'ing and seen some pretty hefty repair bills. I debatably broke even on the extended warranty with my 02 Jetta and am soliciting opinions. I got this car used and have no idea of it's history, but it's currently at 75K and runs great. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
The biggest bills I see are for the cam adjusters and torque converter. Is there any way to know the cams may or may not be a problem until they fail?


_Modified by borakid at 3:03 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## frommoon (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty? (borakid)*

I would get the warranty. My warranty cost $1000 3 years ago, and it is currently covering about $7000 worth of work on the car (Cam adjusters). That's a pretty good return on investment!


----------



## borakid (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty? (frommoon)*

If you don't mind my asking -- how many miles were on your car when that happened and were there any signs that the cam adjusters were going to go? I got it with 75K on it and they want like $1800 for the warranty.


----------



## frommoon (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty? (borakid)*

My car has 42K on it. There was really no sign the CAMs were going to go- one day the car just started to idle rough, like it was misfiring. I've had the car serviced at the dealer for as long as I have owned it, and I haven't skipped any regularly scheduled services. Just bad luck, I guess.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty? (frommoon)*

Definitely get the warranty. I have had Injectors go so far and the alternator. Both jobs were over $1000 and all I had to cover was $100 for my deductible. Good luck with it, they are great cars.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty? (borakid)*

i havent had and thing go wrong with my car so far, knock on wood, but for peace of mind go for it. the only thing with my car was the coolant temp sensor, 6 bucks at auto zone.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty? (jnesta21)*

W8 hefty repair bills. i'd do it...
you might check the service history and see if it's already been done...


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty? (David R. Hendrickson)*

LOL. I thought this was a joke post at first. HELL YES YOU SHOULD GET THE WARRANTY.


----------



## borakid (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty? (thomaschh)*

Yeah, so I got the warranty. Not sure why you would think this was a joke -- if it was a Toyota or a Honda I wouldn't even think about a warranty... This is my 3rd VW, though, and I'm hooked more than ever.
Just a tip for anyone in the market -- it really pays to shop around. The market is very competitive and it seems like there is a lot of "wiggle room". I got a near bumper-to-bumper deal from a reputible outfit with a $0 deductible that covers me for 4 years or 60K additional on the odometer for $2,096 (no sales tax either).


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty? (borakid)*

E-Loan $1400 100k 60 months bumper to bumper, wear and tear and electrical. Mine also only had 35k on it


----------



## borakid (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat - Should I get the extended warranty? (fvbean)*

Thanks for the heads up -- I didn't see that product anywhere on their site, but for a $600 difference I'll give them a call. Like I said earlier though -- I got my W8 with 75K, so I'm not sure what is available for me.


----------



## bennyluke88 (Sep 7, 2010)

*warranty*

what warranty company do you have? I`m looking for a extended warranty


----------

